# * Boyfriend's PHOTOSHOOT *



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2006)

*Last Saturday me and my boyfriend had a photoshoot with a photographer, I did our makeup too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*First it was Matt's photos with normal beauty makeup, then some shots together, and then we moved into a gothic theme, as requested by the photographer.*

*Here's the first preview photos we've gotten, with very little retouching. Hopefully we will get more soon, as he needs more time to edit the over 150 photos we took*
















*This is just an in-between pic taken while we were getting changed and I was doing his makeup, it's totally unedited.*
















*Tell us what you think!!! MORE TO COME!!*

*UPDATE!!!*


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 23, 2006)

I love the last one. It's so artsy!!! You look fabulous dahling. Glad to see you happy.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

I love the candid shot.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 23, 2006)

Holy sh*t that's hot! Love the last one too.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 23, 2006)

beautiful photos! and you did an awesome job with the makeup as well!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Aug 23, 2006)

ahh you guys look so good!! i really like the second one, you look like snow white ^_^


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 23, 2006)

wooooooooowwww!! i love em all!!!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 23, 2006)

the second picture looks so romantic .. like one of those paperback book covers .. i lOVE it


----------



## Janice (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow. You simply can't take your eyes off one another! I love the eletricity,  It's great! LOVEEE the second photo and the last one, they are all reallly really awesome!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 24, 2006)

I cant pick a favorite at all! So sexy and romantic and the candid one... sigh! Beautiful couple. Frame them all and make everyone jealous!


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Aug 24, 2006)

B-E-A-UTIFULLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
LOVE IT LOVE ITTT!!!


----------



## Vixen (Aug 24, 2006)

I love the second and the last one.
The second because it looks like something out of a fairytale and the last one is great because its dark and artsy.
ha ha ha, I think I'm just copying what people said before me.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 24, 2006)

The second one is so perfect!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 17, 2006)

FIRST POST UPDATED WITH MORE PHOTOS!!


----------



## geeko (Sep 17, 2006)

i like the 2nd last one and the gothic shot


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 17, 2006)

Stunning pics.  Your kids are going to be absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 17, 2006)

I like the second one best also!


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 17, 2006)

You make a stunning couple!!!!

Gorgeous, gorgeous photos!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2006)

wow this is awsome... u both look so good together.. the pictures came out looking amazing


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 18, 2006)

you are so gorgeous! i am beyond jealous!!

You two are an amazing couple!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Sep 18, 2006)

You guys are so beautiful together -- you're so lucky!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Stunning pics. Your kids are going to be absolutely gorgeous._

 
I so agree!. That's the first thing i tought!. love the shots, artistic


----------



## Katura (Sep 18, 2006)

You two are gorgeous! and his jaw line....WOW!


----------



## aziza (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow...these are gorgeous! I love the second photo...he's got some niiiiice cheekbones.


----------



## french-dessert (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW i like the photos i wish i can do same with hubby


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks girls!

He is indeed amazing, I love him soooooooooooo much and he's the most amazing looking man I've seen. He's everything to me.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 20, 2006)

Glad you found your everything.


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 20, 2006)

You two look amazing...you boyfriend has great bone structure (and I love his coloring as well)...and you....well....you are too gorgeous for words!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 22, 2006)

I love the second one, I wish I could have a posed picture that good, let alone a candid!  I also love the gothic tone of some of the others, you could be Anita Blake!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks girls! We really liked the photos too! We have the whole cd now and there's some amazing shots,  you can see some of them on myspace!

http://www.myspace.com/7381794


----------



## *emilie* (Dec 11, 2006)

the gothic pic of you both is beautiful !!!


----------

